# Hydroconquest and leather ....yes it's beautiful



## atchoum (May 1, 2010)




----------



## jibzz (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

Can I have it? For free?


----------



## diliger (Jan 6, 2011)

sure it is, another reason for being my next watch


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

very nice. Can I ask what strap that is? Is it brown?

Is the bezel black or blue? Hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

BaCaitlin said:


> very nice. Can I ask what strap that is? Is it brown?
> 
> Is the bezel black or blue? Hard to tell from the photo.


+1

Just amazing very nice match and well construtec strap.

Info is needed...enjoy it and wear it in the best of health.


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

That is quite beautiful. I think I will get one for mine.  Is that an alligator with deployant?


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, I took the brand new strap and deployant I got for the JLC and put it on the Hydro Conquest and I'm quite pleased with the result. I think it looks great. Now my Hydro Conquest has 3 looks.  Original bracelet, Rubber Diving straps and now this Leather strap.


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

gunnerx said:


> Well, I took the brand new strap and deployant I got for the JLC and put it on the Hydro Conquest and I'm quite pleased with the result. I think it looks great. Now my Hydro Conquest has 3 looks.  Original bracelet, Rubber Diving straps and now this Leather strap.


Anyone know which model number this Hydroconquest is?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Indeed it is.

I've had my 39mm blue (mk1) on a Hirsch strap for some while now and don't plan to put the bracelet back on.










M


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

That completely changes the look of the Hydro. Never completely liked the look of the bracelet it comes with. Came very near to picking it up last year !!! Would have if i had seen this thread then...
cheers!!!


----------



## Tag Mac (Sep 8, 2012)

Is that a brown strap with a blue hydroconquest in the OP? The lighting doesnt really let me see on my monitor.


----------

